# Making KB Kindle book links using link maker on iThings? Right click deprived...



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

OK, I've finally hit on something with the iPad that really annoys me--the inability to "right click" on something.  Trying to use the manual version of the KB linkmaker today made me a little batty.  I can make text only links easily enough, but for the life of me, I'm not seeing a way to get the image URL from Amazon's listing page when all I'm using is the iPad.

So I figured if anyone know how to make this work, someone in this crew will!  If "there's an app for that", I'd like to hear about it.

The iPad in this case is JB'd, so a Cydia solution is also a viable alternative.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Try this: click and hold on the picture. Choose the option _open in new page_. Then get that URL from the Safari address bar and use it as the picture link.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

^ Unfortunately, that link didn't work with Linkmaker, plus it took about five tries and closing every other Safari window before it stopped refreshing (wiping out what I'd pasted) as I tried to move from one to another. From what I remember on the Mac, the image shown on Amazon's page provides a different link when right clicked/copy image location than when we open it fully in a new page.

It DOES work with images that are from places other than Amazon, but I'm still hoping for something with fewer steps--or at least, that doesn't trigger Safari's inherent caching issues as I try to go back and forth between "tabs" LOL


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Victoria, I've had the same problem. Generally, if the Amazon image has a "zoom" feature, I am not able to get a usable link at all on the iPad. However, if it does not, I do what Verena said, with one additional step. Once the image opens in the new window, I press and hold down on the image to get the pop up menu and select copy. If I do that, I get a .jpg link; if I copy from the URL bar, I typically get one that ends in digital-text.

The caching problem with Safari is by far the most annoying thing. I have had many posts erased when I stopped to check something. I no longer use Linkmaker to make my links. Instead, I use the method here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,405.msg523560.html#msg523560

I also frequently save the post before moving to copy other text into it.

Betsy


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I'd love to hear it when you figure it out. I haven't been able to make it work yet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As I say, if the image has the zoom feature, I cannot get it to work with the iPad (though I can with my PC).  But if not, clicking on it once opens the image in a new page.  Then I press and hold down.  But I don't use Linkmaker for them.

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I just get up from my recliner and walk to the desktop in the other room when I have this issue.  I've just skipped making links in anything I post when not at home!


----------

